# Improving Stability



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/improve-stability-and-traction-for-farm-tractors


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Good article!

Beet juice and wind-shield washer fluid are the more popular in these parts.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The line about using fluid and not adding cast to the wheels because of the stress, it think he may be a bit confused. Lol


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Fluid in tires sucks! I have one tractor with fluid in the rear tires and when I replace those I am done with tire fluid. I don’t mind fixing air filled tires but fluid filled are a pain so I get tire shop come to fix them to get them is a pain closest shop is 50 miles so ends up being a $250 service call.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Up here the only choices are calcium or cast for weights. I refuse to put tubes in tires since it only leads to frustration later. We've been slowly switching over to cast wheel weights (as money allows) because of the PITA it is dealing with calcium when changing or fixing tires. We don't run tubes in the calcium tires since they don't rust at all as long as the rim is completely covered. Being 30 miles from the closest tire shop means you do your own changes and save $500 a pop. Calcium pump, hyd bead breaker, and an old tire changer have all paid for themselves many times over.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> Good article!
> 
> Beet juice and wind-shield washer fluid are the more popular in these parts.
> 
> Ralph


I've heard of the beet juice but have never seen it or know of how to find it up here and it's the first I've heard of using washer fluid. Calcium is free at the tractor tractor wreckers anyways. ????


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Always seems that sooner or later you have a leak and then calcium doesn't get washed off somewhere. I have and older 40hp tractor that needs rear tires. The tractor is light and has calcium in all four tires. I have thought about going to wheel weights on the rear so when I'm spreading fertilizer etc I can get farther away from solid ground before I get stuck. Duals would be nice. Of course I'm scared to price tires, so 4, plus another set of wheels, plus cast weights, realistically it most likely will be more than the tractor is worth.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

woodland said:


> I've heard of the beet juice but have never seen it or know of how to find it up here and it's the first I've heard of using washer fluid. Calcium is free at the tractor tractor wreckers anyways. ????


Yep, I can get calcium free 15 miles from the farm. I can also get antifreeze free at an auto salvage yard five miles away but haven't changed tried it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

woodland said:


> I've heard of the beet juice but have never seen it or know of how to find it up here and it's the first I've heard of using washer fluid. Calcium is free at the tractor tractor wreckers anyways.


Aka Rim Guard


----------

